# Haas Brushes for Greys



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Anyone have the Haas brushes for greys? are they any good, and if so which ones do you use and why?

Im looking at them, but not sure which ones I need to use, as I have a grey (white Lipizzaner) who is the biggest mud monster going, even at this time of year 

Sadly, I was considering buying the Lipizzaner just because its got her breeding on it, but I don't actually know what its uses are the website isn't very clear.


----------



## Antw23uk (28 July 2016)

How is it supposed to be useful for brushing greys?


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			How is it supposed to be useful for brushing greys?
		
Click to expand...


I don't really know


----------



## Antw23uk (28 July 2016)

https://eqclusive.com/products/haas-white-grey-horse-package

Got the above link from them. I like the fact 'mens' brushes cost you a tenna more!


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Antw23uk said:



https://eqclusive.com/products/haas-white-grey-horse-package

Got the above link from them. I like the fact 'mens' brushes cost you a tenna more!
		
Click to expand...


LOL 

I like the look of them, but im very confused as to which brushes I would need (if any) if they actually do make any difference, or are they just very nice expensive brushes?


----------



## wiglet (28 July 2016)

I've been looking at these brushes as well - my mainly white coloured horse has a severe stable stain addiction. They look lovely brushes but&#8230; well I'm not sure if I buy into the hype!
I have researched and it would appear the most useful brush (for my horse) would be the Schimmel. Made from a mixture of tight, strong coconut fibres and excellent for stubborn stains&#8230; if you believe the hype. It's £9.99. I am tempted to give it a go lol!!


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

wiglet said:



			I've been looking at these brushes as well - my mainly white coloured horse has a severe stable stain addiction. They look lovely brushes but&#8230; well I'm not sure if I buy into the hype!
I have researched and it would appear the most useful brush (for my horse) would be the Schimmel. Made from a mixture of tight, strong coconut fibres and excellent for stubborn stains&#8230; if you believe the hype. It's £9.99. I am tempted to give it a go lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Im with you at the moment, and yes £9.99 for a brush isn't that expensive.


----------



## Cortez (28 July 2016)

Oooh! I love brushes, think I'll give the "schimmel" a go, even though it's probably just marketing hype. And you're right, a tenner's not that much for a brush......(I have greys).


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Cortez said:



			Oooh! I love brushes, think I'll give the "schimmel" a go, even though it's probably just marketing hype. And you're right, a tenner's not that much for a brush......(I have greys).
		
Click to expand...

I want to know if the Lipizzaner brush, is for Lipizzaner's  or if it has hairs from Lipizzaner's LOL  

I think if the Spanish riding school could have seen the state of my mare last night, she would be stripped of her breeding!!!


----------



## Cortez (28 July 2016)

Joyous70 said:



			I want to know if the Lipizzaner brush, is for Lipizzaner's  or if it has hairs from Lipizzaner's LOL  

I think if the Spanish riding school could have seen the state of my mare last night, she would be stripped of her breeding!!!
		
Click to expand...

ONLY Lipizzaners are allowed to be brushed with it, and it has unicorn hairs as bristles, obviously (and it's £25, which explains the unicorn hair...)


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Cortez said:



			ONLY Lipizzaners are allowed to be brushed with it, and it has unicorn hairs as bristles, obviously (and it's £25, which explains the unicorn hair...)
		
Click to expand...


In that case im SOLD


----------



## Leo Walker (28 July 2016)

They are fab brushes, I have the Schimmel and it really does drag dirt and scurf up and off like nothing else I've used. They are cheaper from Horze. Theres some inof here, not sure how much sense it makes as the owner of Eqclusive has been booted twice now for stealth advertising on here!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?713041-HAAS-Grooming-Brushes


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			They are fab brushes, I have the Schimmel and it really does drag dirt and scurf up and off like nothing else I've used. They are cheaper from Horze. Theres some inof here, not sure how much sense it makes as the owner of Eqclusive has been booted twice now for stealth advertising on here!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?713041-HAAS-Grooming-Brushes

Click to expand...

Thank you 

I like the sound of the Schimmel, and for £10 its not that expensive, ive currently got a couple of the KBF99 brushes, and the short soft bristled body brush does get her quite clean once ive managed to scrape off all the mud.


----------



## Procrastination (28 July 2016)

Haven't read all the replies so might not be relevant but thought I'd throw my hat in the ring...

There was another thread about these brushes a couple of months ago, everybody commenting was saying how amazing these brushes were so I decided to buy some. I got the curry comb, the mane and tail brush and the schimmel brush. Without doubt they are the biggest waste of money I've ever spent! Not because they were so expensive but just because my bog standard, synthetic cheapo brushes from local tack shop do a far better job. I've literally used the HAAS brushes twice and now they're just sitting at the bottom of a drawer in the tack room!

Honestly, spend your money on something else!


----------



## Procrastination (28 July 2016)

Oh and another thing I just remembered, I was strapping the Schimmel brush against a metal curry comb and loads of bristles were coming out. Not good in my opinion and also a problem I don't have with my cheap brushes. Wasn't impressed!


----------



## Antw23uk (28 July 2016)

Couldn't find it on Horze for £10 but £11.04 ... I've brought one. Not really for the hype but I was looking at my manky brushes the other day thinking to myself that I needed a new one so why not


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			Couldn't find it on Horze for £10 but £11.04 ... I've brought one. Not really for the hype but I was looking at my manky brushes the other day thinking to myself that I needed a new one so why not 

Click to expand...

 let me know how you get on with it


----------



## Antw23uk (28 July 2016)

Joyous70 said:



 let me know how you get on with it
		
Click to expand...

If it gets my minging grey animal even remotely cleaner than he is now it will be a success!


----------



## PorkChop (28 July 2016)

I have some Haas brushes, and love them.

The Shimmel is great, I use mine with a metal curry comb with no problems.

I think I have the Cavaliere that I use on my grey and then a very soft finishing brush.

Will definitely buy some more in the future


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			If it gets my minging grey animal even remotely cleaner than he is now it will be a success!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt your grey could be anymore minging than mine, she came in yesterday caked in mud and I mean caked to the point she still had clumps of dirt on her bottom   and this is summer!!!  winter is even worse and I can't put rugs on with necks in as they rub all her mane away 

The joys of greys


----------



## lewis2015 (28 July 2016)

I have a Schimmel; I like it, it's a good brush, but wouldn't say it's a 'knock-your-socks-off revelation', lol. It does get up scurf nicely though. I think the Lippizaner is for getting dust out and giving shine? Might be wrong.


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			I have a Schimmel; I like it, it's a good brush, but wouldn't say it's a 'knock-your-socks-off revelation', lol. It does get up scurf nicely though. I think the Lippizaner is for getting dust out and giving shine? Might be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - interesting to hear every ones opinions


----------



## Antw23uk (28 July 2016)

Joyous70 said:



			I doubt your grey could be anymore minging than mine, she came in yesterday caked in mud and I mean caked to the point she still had clumps of dirt on her bottom   and this is summer!!!  winter is even worse and I can't put rugs on with necks in as they rub all her mane away 

The joys of greys
		
Click to expand...

No sounds like you win, lol


----------



## Cowpony (28 July 2016)

I have the Schimmel for my mainly white coloured.  It's a good brush but isn't the magic wand for stains that they claim.  I do like it though.  My horse is quite sensitive to being brushed on her legs, and the Schimmel allows me to use less pressure but get the same amount of mud off, so we're both happy.


----------



## vam (28 July 2016)

I like the sound of them but for £65 for a set I would want them to brush my horse for me.....


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

vam said:



			I like the sound of them but for £65 for a set I would want them to brush my horse for me.....
		
Click to expand...


 I wish they WOULD brush my horse for me!!!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (28 July 2016)

I have been debating wether to get some but didn't want to buy the full set. I emailed them for advise on which to get (for my chestnut tb) and ordered the military and cavaliere ones. Will let you know when they arrive!


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

xxcharlottexx said:



			I have been debating wether to get some but didn't want to buy the full set. I emailed them for advise on which to get (for my chestnut tb) and ordered the military and cavaliere ones. Will let you know when they arrive!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh lovely - thank you

Where did you order them from? I may send them an email myself


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Procrastination said:



			Haven't read all the replies so might not be relevant but thought I'd throw my hat in the ring...

There was another thread about these brushes a couple of months ago, everybody commenting was saying how amazing these brushes were so I decided to buy some. I got the curry comb, the mane and tail brush and the schimmel brush. Without doubt they are the biggest waste of money I've ever spent! Not because they were so expensive but just because my bog standard, synthetic cheapo brushes from local tack shop do a far better job. I've literally used the HAAS brushes twice and now they're just sitting at the bottom of a drawer in the tack room!

Honestly, spend your money on something else!
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate your reply - thank you


----------



## Embo (28 July 2016)

I have a few Haas brushes, the Schimmel and Parcour are a good combo on my filthy grey. I have another 2, but can't remember their names (I think one is a Lippizaner) - they are softer so don't use them as regularly! But still very nice.

As another poster said, they are not a magic wand, but they are very nice brushes. You still need plenty of elbow grease to get a good result!

I have used all of my brushes with a metal curry comb with no ill-effect.


----------



## Joyous70 (28 July 2016)

Embo said:



			I have a few Haas brushes, the Schimmel and Parcour are a good combo on my filthy grey. I have another 2, but can't remember their names (I think one is a Lippizaner) - they are softer so don't use them as regularly! But still very nice.

As another poster said, they are not a magic wand, but they are very nice brushes. You still need plenty of elbow grease to get a good result!

I have used all of my brushes with a metal curry comb with no ill-effect.
		
Click to expand...

Schimmel is definitely on my list then


----------



## Amye (28 July 2016)

I have been looking at these too and just cannot decide whether they are worth it! I've seen a few adverts on facebook come up but I'm still dithering!!

I also own a grey who wishes to be a bay/brown/black horsey instead (why do we buy greys?!)


----------



## Cowpony (28 July 2016)

Amye said:



			I have been looking at these too and just cannot decide whether they are worth it! I've seen a few adverts on facebook come up but I'm still dithering!!

I also own a grey who wishes to be a bay/brown/black horsey instead (why do we buy greys?!)
		
Click to expand...

Cos they look soooooo pretty!


----------



## Kylara (28 July 2016)

I have a bunch of them (some bought from horze) and the schimmel is excellent and one of my schooling liveries is a stable stain piglet and it is very good at cleaning them up without needing a bath.


----------



## WelshD (28 July 2016)

I have some. the Schimmel is the most useful one in my humble opinion

They are only as good as the effort you put in - one of the people advertising them hints that they make grooming effortless. they certainly do not but for me they make grooming more of a pleasure with better results


----------



## Ceifer (28 July 2016)

Definitely get the schimmel then if you like it buy more. 

I really like them but I think most of them are very similar.

I got a few from Equiclusive. However the delivery was incredibly slow. It says up to two weeks but after 12 working days I emailed them and miraculously they were dispatched the next day. I also ordered a grooming bag from them at the same time, the incorrect bag turned up. Upon informing them of the mistake they said that the bag I wanted was out of stock and not coming back into stock. But if I wanted to return (at my own expense) they'd refund the bag. But not the postage.


----------



## Joyous70 (29 July 2016)

Thanks all for your responses.

I think I will definitely buy the Schimmel and see how I get on with that 

Why oh why did I have another grey???  after years of a Cremello Mud monster and then a spotty coloured pony who was predominantly grey you would have thought I would have learned my lesson! but she does look soooo pretty (when she's clean)

Think I will order from Horze though, thanks for the heads up re slow delivery with Eqclusive


----------



## only_me (29 July 2016)

You guys are costing me soo much money! After all the good reviews on here about the brushes I've finally given in and bought a couple 

Considering I haven't bought a brush in about 5 years - majority of mine are what I've won in competitions - I felt it was ok to splurge a little!
Now I'm going to have to get a separate box to put them into to keep them good


----------



## Amye (29 July 2016)

Cowpony said:



			Cos they look soooooo pretty! 

Click to expand...

Damn them and their good looks! 

After reading everyones good comments (and it's just been payday!) I think i may be investing in a schimmel


----------



## Identityincrisis (29 July 2016)

Oooops!! I've just treated myself to the Schimmel and the Welsh. Been having a bad day and needed a pick me up  I have been courting new brushes for a while, and when I thought about it I've had my old brushes for years so they will be an investment?!?!


----------



## Joyous70 (29 July 2016)

Oooops  I have invested in a Schimmel and a Goat gloss brush also!

Have been advised that a Lipizzaner and a Diva would complete my collection, but I will wait and see how I get on with the other two first


----------



## wiglet (29 July 2016)

I have just ordered the Schimmel I didn't mean to, I clicked on the 'buy now' button accidentally.
Never mind, it's Friday, I deserve a treat


----------



## Joyous70 (29 July 2016)

wiglet said:



			I have just ordered the Schimmel&#8230; I didn't mean to, I clicked on the 'buy now' button accidentally.
Never mind, it's Friday, I deserve a treat 

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## eggs (29 July 2016)

OK I've finally cracked and am just off to order a Schimmel ....


----------



## Amye (29 July 2016)

I love how everyone has convinced themselves to go and buy schimmel now!


----------



## Leo Walker (29 July 2016)

Joyous70 said:



			Oooops  I have invested in a Schimmel and a Goat gloss brush also!

Have been advised that a Lipizzaner and a Diva would complete my collection, but I will wait and see how I get on with the other two first 

Click to expand...

I have the Schimmel and a Diva. I love them both  The Schimmel drags up all the scurf and the Diva makes him glow. He is very shiny looking anyway, but its just hidden under a layer of grime normally :lol: They really arent much more than normal brushes. I've had mine since Feb time I think and they have stood up well to my abuse


----------



## GermanyJo (29 July 2016)

www.loesdau.de have some good prices on these... Not sure on the shipping cost though


----------



## Crumpet (30 July 2016)

19.95 for shipping to the U.K. just under £17.


----------



## only_me (1 August 2016)

Just to show you what actually happens when you use the brushes! Mine arrived today and thought would try on Bill to see if any difference. His normal groom routine is a quick dandy brush over body and feet picked out in am. Top pic is him straight from field. 
Second pic is after approx 10mins using the schimmel, Welsh and then cavallo one. Some difference, but not a Huge difference. The schimmel feels like a stiff dandy brush in body brush form, the Welsh and cavallo are similar & feel like a stiffer body brush. Think if I had got the diva brush then it would have had more of a "buffing" effect on the coat! He does enjoy grooming, gets very relaxed 








If I was doing it again, I would buy the schimmel, cavallo and then the diva


----------



## Pocketr@cket (1 August 2016)

Looks like he enjoyed it &#55357;&#56834; Sorry I couldn't resist.

I'm debating the schemiel for bringing up the dirt that I can see when looking down the hair on the horses bum standing behind the horse. From the sides they look shiny but that butt holds the dirt.


----------



## lewis2015 (1 August 2016)

Pocketr@cket said:



			Looks like he enjoyed it &#55357;&#56834; Sorry I couldn't resist.

.
		
Click to expand...

 My thoughts too!


----------



## only_me (1 August 2016)

lewis2015 said:



 My thoughts too!
		
Click to expand...

I did say he enjoyed it and felt very relaxed!


----------



## Pocketr@cket (16 August 2016)

How is everyone finding their brushes. I found a cavaliere from robinsons which was cheap at £6.95 and it feels nice and stiff to get dirt out of the coat.


----------

